# Is this a black piranha?



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

hello, everyone
I was told from a seller on Kijiji that this is a black piranha, I personally think it's a sanchezi, correct me if I am wrong~~


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a sanchezi to me...but the label "black piranha" has been used for this species before.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Although it is not the clearest photo, it apprears to be a sanchezi with some nice coloration.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

For many people, any piranha that is not a pygo is a black piranha.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like a decent sized sanchezi..great colour on him too


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

white_blue_grey said:


> hello, everyone
> I was told from a seller on Kijiji that this is a black piranha, I personally think it's a sanchezi, correct me if I am wrong~~


Ya, hes been selling that tank for the longest time, there are two "blacks" in there, but they are definatly sanchezi. No way in hell he has rhoms in there at the sizes he has without any loses.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

italianstylzzz said:


> hello, everyone
> I was told from a seller on Kijiji that this is a black piranha, I personally think it's a sanchezi, correct me if I am wrong~~


Ya, hes been selling that tank for the longest time, there are two "blacks" in there, but they are definatly sanchezi. No way in hell he has rhoms in there at the sizes he has without any loses.
[/quote]
yea, I believe so
the guy have 2 "black piranha" mixed with 12 reds all in one tank~~
I wonder how did that be possible without any loss~~


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

sanchezi


----------

